
“Facebook acts like a law unto itself” - MilnerRoute
https://talkingpointsmemo.com/edblog/facebook-acts-like-a-law-unto-itself
======
mgraybosch
This is what Republicans and conservatives advocating laissez-faire capitalism
wanted, but now that they're getting it they have the temerity to say it's not
what they had in mind?

